# do nosso ser maior



## M Morena

Boa noite! Peço que me ajudem a traduzir a seguinte  frase:

A escolha é toda sua e tudo vale quando o olhar pausa* na natureza do nosso ser maior.
*
La elección es toda tuya, y todo es válido cuando la mirada se detiene en la naturaleza* ??? * Aceito sugestões para a frase.

Esse *ser maior* está sendo a minha pedrinha. Obrigada desde já.


----------



## Carfer

Parece-me indispensável mais contexto, '_Ser maior_' pode ser a parte mais importante da nossa entidade/essência ('_ser_' aí é substantivo) e é o que me parece mais provável, mas '_maior_' também se pode reportar aos antepassados e, logo, significar '_antigo_'. Assim,  não há maneira de ter a certeza.


----------



## M Morena

Olá Carfer!
Trata-se de uma versão de um livro sobre Santiago de Compostela. Fiquei na dúvida se está se referindo a Deus ou a intimidade do seu ser. Estou  colocando o parágrafo. Espero ajude. Obrigada.

Um livro alegre e ao mesmo tempo profundo, que vai pausar a agitação diária que a vida moderna provoca em cada um de nós. E, na sequência, levá-lo ou não a caminhar: pelos jardins de seu bairro, pelas praças de sua cidade, pelas praias e florestas de seu país ou, quem sabe, pelos caminhos que levam a Santiago. A escolha é toda sua e tudo vale quando o olhar pausa na natureza *do nosso ser maior.*


----------



## Carfer

Lamento, não entendo. Aliás, também não entendo tanto "pausar" (o livro pausa, o olhar pausa, não sei se chegará realmente a mexer um pé).

P.S. Tem a certeza de que é '_ser_'? Ocorreu-me uma ideia peregrina relacionada com o facto de o livro ser sobre Santiago de Compostela. O apóstolo, que dá o nome à cidade e onde dizem que está a respectiva tumba, costuma ser também designado por _'Santiago maior_'. Será '_maior_' uma referência ao santo? Nesse caso '_ser_' podia não ser _'ser_' e corresponder a qualquer forma adulterada de '_santo_'. Parece-me improvável, mas ...


----------



## patriota

Como a indicação parece ser mais dirigida aos leigos que procuram alguma forma de autoajuda do que aos religiosos assíduos, para mim o sentido é este mesmo:


Carfer said:


> '_Ser maior_' pode ser a parte mais importante da nossa entidade/essência ('_ser_' aí é substantivo)



_quando o olhar pausa na natureza do nosso ser maior_ — _quando nos dedicamos à introspecção, ao nosso "ser" natural, que é maior que a agitação da vida moderna_


----------



## M Morena

Quem escreve nesse trecho é o editor do livro. Entendo, ainda que não convencida que ele se refere aos efeitos dessa viagem.
No caso não sei se é no interior do leitor ou autor, ou se é com uma visão sobrenatural, talvez Deus. E isso no espanhol...


----------



## Ari RT

Não conheço a natureza do livro, se de autoajuda, se de turismo, se religioso. Não deveria, portanto, cometer ilações. Mas ando muito indisciplinado... 
- O Caminho de Santiago é "vendido" como um processo de introspecção. Toda a propaganda (bem intencionada ou meramente comercial) que se vê a respeito aponta para essa natureza introspectiva. "O caminhante é quem faz o caminho", "o importante não é a chegada, mas o autoconhecimento obtido durante o processo de caminhar", "mesmo viajando em grupo, é importante fazer um trecho sozinho, ter um momento para si" etc. 
- Caminhar, no jargão "peregrino", é um verbo carregado do sentido metafórico de atravessar - de forma ativa, por própria iniciativa - um processo de auto-conhecimento. No parágrafo em lide, também é usado no sentido de percorrer futilmente as praças. E, em seguida, o autor aplica um "pausar o olhar" com sentido metafórico semelhante ao do "caminhar" do jargão. Quis fazer um jogo de palavras sutil, mas foi longe demais, ficou hermético. Só vai entender quem já "fez" o Caminho ou conversou bastante com alguém que o "fez".
- Na oração anterior, o livro se propõe a tarefa de levar o leitor a caminhar (aqui levianamente) por A, por B, por C "ou, quem sabe, [caminhar] pelos caminhos (agora caminhos conforme o jargão) que levam a Santiago". 
- A escolha é sua (do leitor) e o editor o convida a trocar a agitação diária, na qual seu olhar estaria pausado pela... na minha opinião, pela introspecção. Em outras palavras, troque seu dia-a-dia pelo Caminho de Santiago.


----------



## Carfer

Ari RT said:


> Não conheço a natureza do livro, se de autoajuda, se de turismo, se religioso. Não deveria, portanto, cometer ilações. Mas ando muito indisciplinado...
> - O Caminho de Santiago é "vendido" como um processo de introspecção. Toda a propaganda (bem intencionada ou meramente comercial) que se vê a respeito aponta para essa natureza introspectiva. "O caminhante é quem faz o caminho", "o importante não é a chegada, mas o autoconhecimento obtido durante o processo de caminhar", "mesmo viajando em grupo, é importante fazer um trecho sozinho, ter um momento para si" etc.
> - Caminhar, no jargão "peregrino", é um verbo carregado do sentido metafórico de atravessar - de forma ativa, por própria iniciativa - um processo de auto-conhecimento. No parágrafo em lide, também é usado no sentido de percorrer futilmente as praças. E, em seguida, o autor aplica um "pausar o olhar" com sentido metafórico semelhante ao do "caminhar" do jargão. Quis fazer um jogo de palavras sutil, mas foi longe demais, ficou hermético. Só vai entender quem já "fez" o Caminho ou conversou bastante com alguém que o "fez".
> - Na oração anterior, o livro se propõe a tarefa de levar o leitor a caminhar (aqui levianamente) por A, por B, por C "ou, quem sabe, [caminhar] pelos caminhos (agora caminhos conforme o jargão) que levam a Santiago".
> - A escolha é sua (do leitor) e o editor o convida a trocar a agitação diária, na qual seu olhar estaria pausado pela... na minha opinião, pela introspecção. Em outras palavras, troque seu dia-a-dia pelo Caminho de Santiago.


O que diz faz todo o sentido, mas, ainda assim, que diabo quererá o autor dizer com '_ser maior'_? Para ele haverá graduações do ser? Haverá mais do que um, como o comparativo parece implicar? E se sim, a qual ou a que parte de um só se refere? É este qualificativo que me faz duvidar de que estejamos certos e a interpretação não seja outra. Espero que M Morena encontre no livro os elementos esclarecedores.


----------



## M Morena

Queridos colegas, muito obrigada pela ajuda. O seu raciocinio Ari RT está correto e muito esclarecedor. Intuia isso, mas só intuia. Agora posso dizer é isso mesmo.
Porém o problema continua. Como colocar em espanhol tudo isso? Ou melhor, como diz Carfer, o que ele quer dizer
com "ser maior". *Na natureza do nosso ser maior.* Como colocar em espanhol? . *Sería: se detiene en la naturaleza de nuestro interior?*


----------



## Ari RT

Se nosso raciocínio estiver correto, desvendamos o que o editor queria (canhestramente, na minha opinião) dizer. Ainda falta escolher uma forma que lhe seja fiel. Minha opinião não conta nesse momento. Precisamos supor que ele quis causar uma determinada impressão e por isso expressou-se daquela forma. No entanto, tampouco podemos traduzir ao pé da letra e agravar para ininteligível o que na língua original já era "apenas" hermético.
Que tal "la mirada se detenga / descanse en lo que hay en nosotros mismos de más importante/alto/noble/digno/excelente/subido/collado/elevado"?
Meu voto, se contar, vai para subido e collado.


----------



## jazyk

Que eu saiba, collado não é adjetivo, é substantivo: https://www.infopedia.pt/dicionarios/espanhol-portugues/collado


----------



## Carfer

Por mim, não arrisco. Continuo a não lhe ver o sentido.

P.S. Aqui em casa, alguém mais inteligente do que eu acaba de propor uma explicação que parece ter pernas para andar. '_Maior_' referir-se-ia à dimensão espiritual do ser, que o autor, naturalmente, vê como superior à dimensão física e por isso '_maior_'. Também acha, pela mesma razão, que a tradução literal faz sentido: _'el ser más grande'. _Tendo em conta a nossa própria experiência, antevejo a cara do leitor quando se deparar com tal frase, mas... _voilà_.


----------



## Ari RT

Boa solução. Não desfaz a ambiguidade da frase original mas isso é problema do autor. A tradução é fiel, para o bem e para o mal.


----------



## gato radioso

Vou arriscar-me um bocado e tentaré dar uma opção mais libre ou subjectiva, já que não consigo encontrar uma boa tradução mais ou menos literal ao espanhol:

... de nuestro ser superior
... de nuestro supremo ser...  (Não supremo ser, que podía ser entendido como sinónimo de Deus)

Se não me engano, em português "maior" pode também ser aproximadamente sublime, superior, elevado, transcendente, excelente, supremo... significados que nós também temos para nosso "mayor" (Ex: _No encontrarás en la vida amor mayor que el de madre_...) , embora seja um uso muito infrequente fora de textos religiosos ou poéticos, dado que é muito metafórico.
Não fico satisfeito porém, mas é o mais próximo que achei.


----------



## M Morena

Obrigada a todos os colegas. Ajudaram bastante.


----------

